# St Andrews jetties



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

I was wondering if fishing the shore line and jetties in St Andrews state park is worth trying. I plan to stay there the last week of may.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes. The jetties at St Andrews are good. The water on the pass side is pretty deep. If you fish live baits, use as little weight as possible to just get the bait down, don't try and anchor it to the bottom, but let it drift NEAR the bottom. Any of your usual jetty baits or lures will work.

It has been awhile, but I used to wade fish the grass flats right by the campsites in St Andrews. Topwater lures or live bait under a poppin cork can get you lots of speckled trout. We would sometimes have to wade out quite a ways, to be able to cast near the channel markers, but when we found the fish, sometimes when we would cast, our cork would hit the water and never come back up. Good luck.


----------

